# Useful Links - Dining



## UKDEB

Orlando Sentinel Dining
Orlando/Orange County CVB Dining
Orlando Dining Guide
Orlando CityGuide Dining
Orlando Restaurants
BooRah Restaurant Reviews


*Burgers/Diners*
50’s Prime Time Café (Disney’s Hollywood Studios)
B-Line Diner (The Peabody Hotel, I-Drive)
Fuddruckers (Festival Bay, I-Drive)
Johnny Rockets (Mall at Millenia/Pointe Orlando/The Loop)
Market Street Café (Celebration)

*Buffets*
Biergarten (Epcot, World Showcase, Germany)
Black Angus Steakhouse (I-Drive, Lake Buena Vista, Kissimmee)
Boma – Flavors of Africa (Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge)
Boston Lobster Feast (Florida Mall, I-Drive, Kissimmee)
Cape May Café (Disney’s Beach Club)
Golden Corral (multiple locations)
Hollywood & Vine (Disney’s Hollywood Studios)
Ponderosa Steakhouse (multiple locations)
Sizzler (multiple locations)
Sweet Tomatoes (junction of I-Drive and Kirkman Road)
Trail’s End Restaurant (Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground)
Trattoria del Porto (Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando)
Villa de Flora (Gaylord Palms)

*Character Dining*
1900 Park Fayre (Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort)
Akershus Royal Banquet (Epcot, World Showcase, Norway)
Breakfast with the Simpsons (Universal Studios)
Cape May Café (Disney’s Beach Club)
Chef Mickey’s (Disney’s Contemporary Resort)
Cinderella’s Royal Table (Magic Kingdom)
Confisco Grill (Islands of Adventure)
The Crystal Palace (Magic Kingdom)
Donald’s Safari Breakfast (Animal Kingdom, Tusker House)
The Garden Grill (Epcot, Future World, The Land Pavilion)
Garden Grove (WDW Swan)
Playhouse Disney Play ‘n’ Dine at Hollywood & Vine (Disney’s Hollywood Studios)
Liberty Tree Tavern (Magic Kingdom)
’Ohana’s Best Friends Breakfast with Lilo & Stitch (Disney's Polynesian Resort)

*Delis/Sandwiches*
Earl of Sandwich (Downtown Disney Marketplace)
Panera Bread (multiple locations)

*Dinner Shows*
Arabian Nights (US 192 marker 8)
Capone’s (US192 between markers 12 & 13)
Disney’s Spirit of Aloha (Disney's Polynesian Resort)
Hoop Dee Doo Musical Revue (Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground)
Medieval Times (US192 between markers 14 & 15)
Mickey’s Backyard Barbecue (Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground)
The Outta Control Magic Comedy Dinner Show (Wonderworks, Pointe Orlando)
Pirate’s Dinner Adventure (Carrier Drive - north end of I-Drive near Wet 'n' Wild)
Makahiki Luau Polynesian Feast and Celebration (Sea World)
Sleuths Mystery Dinner Shows (between I-Drive and Universal Blvd near Ripley's)
Tony ‘n’ Tina’s Wedding (i-Drive between Pointe Orlando and the Mercado)
Wantilan Luau (Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando)

*Family*
Bob Evans (multiple locations)
Cracker Barrel (multiple locations)
Denny’s (multiple locations)
Friendly’s (multiple locations)
IHOP (multiple locations)
Perkins (multiple locations)

*Fine Dining*
Emeril’s (CityWalk)
Norman’s (Ritz-Carlton, Grande Lakes)
Plantation Room (Celebration Hotel)
Victoria & Albert’s (Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort)

*Grills*
Bennigan’s (multiple locations)
Buffalo Wild Wings Grill & Bar (I-Drive, Lake Buena Vista)
Chili’s (multiple locations)
Key W Kool’s (US192 marker 5)
Mimi’s Café (next to Mall at Millenia)
Redrock Canyon Grill (Pointe Orlando)
Salt Island Chophouse and Fish Market (I-Drive just north of Sand Lake Road)
Stonewood Grill (Dr Phillips Blvd)

*Pizza*
Brick & Fire (Church Street Station)
California Pizza Kitchen (Mall at Millenia/Florida Mall)
Cici’s (multiple locations)
Pizzeria Valdiano (Pointe Orlando)
UNO Chicago Grill (I-Drive opposite Ripley’s/Crossroads, Lake Buena Vista/US192 between markers 10 & 11 opposite Orange World)
Wolfgang Puck Express (Downtown Disney Marketplace)

*Seafood*
Bonefish Grill (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road)
Bubba Gump Shrimp Co (CityWalk)
Cap’n Jack’s (Downtown Disney Marketplace)
Coral Reef (Epcot, Future World, Living Seas Pavilion)
Fishbones (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road)
Flying Fish Café (Disney’s BoardWalk)
Fulton’s Crab House (Downtown Disney between Marketplace and Pleasure Island)
Lombard’s Seafood Grill (Universal Studios)
McCormick & Schmick’s (Mall at Millenia/Winter Park Village)
Moonfish (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road)
The Oceanaire Seafood Room (Pointe Orlando)
Red Lobster (multiple locations)
Sunset Sam’s Fish Camp (Gaylord Palms)
Todd English’s bluezoo (WDW Dolphin)

*Sports Bars* 
David’s Club (Omni ChampionsGate)
ESPN Club (Disney’s BoardWalk)
Friday’s Front Row (I-Drive/Sand Lake Road)
Hooters (I-Drive/Kirkman Road, Pointe Orlando, Lake Buena Vista)
All Star Café (Disney’s Wide World of Sport)
Orlando Ale House (I-Drive/Kirkman Road, Lake Buena Vista, Florida Mall)

*Steakhouses*
A Land Remembered (Rosen Shingle Creek)
The Capital Grille (Pointe Orlando)
Charley’s Steakhouse (Orange Blossom Trail near Florida Mall/US192 near Celebration/I-Drive north of the Mercado)
Del Frisco’s (North of Downtown Orlando near Winter Park)
Le Cellier (Epcot, World Showcase, Canada)
Lone Star Steakhouse & Saloon (Lake Buena Vista near Premium Outlets)
Morton’s (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road)
The Palm (Hard Rock Hotel at Unversal Orlando)
Ruth’s Chris (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road)
Old Hickory Steakhouse (Gaylord Palms)
Outback Steakhouse (multiple locations)
Vito’s Chop House (I-Drive near the Mercado)
Shula’s (WDW Dolphin)
Yachtsman Steakhouse (Disney’s Yacht Club)

*Tapas*
Blue Martini (Mall at Millenia)
Café Tu Tu Tango (I-Drive near the Mercado)
Ceviche (Church Street Station)

*Themed*
Hard Rock Café (CityWalk)
House of Blues (Downtown Disney Westside)
NBA City (CityWalk)
Nascar Sports Grille (CityWalk)
Planet Hollywood (Downtown Disney Westside)
Rainforest Café (Downtown Disney Marketplace/Animal Kingdom)
Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater (Disney’s Hollywood Studios)
T-Rex Café (opening late 2008. Downtown Disney)

*African*
Jiko – The Cooking Place (Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge)
Restaurant Marrakesh (Epcot, World Showcase, Morrocco)

*American*
Artist Point (Disney’s Wilderness Lodge)
Big River Grille & Brewing Works (Disney’s BoardWalk)
Boatwrights (Disney’s Port Orleans Riverside)
California Grill (Disney’s Contemporary Resort)
Captain’s Grille (Disney’s Yacht Club)
Celebration Town Tavern (Celebration)
The Cheesecake Factory (Mall at Millenia, Winter Park Village)
Garden Grove (WDW Swan)
The Hollywood Brown Derby (Disney’s Hollywood Studios)
Hue (Downtown Orlando)
Jake’s American Bar (Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando)
The Kitchen (Hard Rock Hotel at Universal Orlando)
Liberty Tree Tavern (Magic Kingdom)
Luma on Park (Winter Park)
Mythos (Islands of Adventure)
Narcoossee’s (Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort)
The Plaza Restaurant (Magic Kingdom)
Ruby Tuesday (US192 between markers 10 & 11/Florida Mall)
Seasons 52 (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road)
TGI Friday’s (multiple locations)
Tavern on the Lake (Veranda Park, north of Universal and Mall at Millenia)
Tommy Bahama’s Tropical Café (Pointe Orlando)
Tony Roma’s (I-Drive opposite the Mercado)
The Turf Club (Disney’s Saratoga Springs)
Village Tavern (near Mall at Millenia)
The Wave (Disney’s Contemporary Resort)
Whispering Canyon Café (Disney’s Wilderness Lodge)
Wolfgang Puck Café (Downtown Disney Westside)

*Brazilian/Churrascaria*
Nelore (I-Drive north of Kirkman Road)
Texas de Brazil (top of I-Drive opposite Festival Bay)
Vittorio’s (top of I-Drive towards Prime Outlets)

*British*
Cricketer’s Arms (Festival Bay)
Rose & Crown (Epcot, World Showcase, UK)

*Caribbean/Floribbean*
Bahama Breeze (I-Drive just north of Pointe Orlando/Lake Buena Vista at the entrance to Little Lake Bryan/Altamonte next to the mall)
Margaritaville (CityWalk)
Olivia’s Café (Disney’s Old Key West)

*Cuban*
Bongo’s Cuban Café (Downtown Disney Westside)
Cuba Libre (opening fall 2008, Pointe Orlando)

*French*
Bistro de Paris (Epcot, World Showcase, France)
Le Coq au Vin (South Orange Avenue)
Les Chefs de France (Epcot, World Showcase, France)

*Greek*
Taverna Opa (Pointe Orlando)

*Hawaiin/Polynesian*
Islands Dining Room (Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando)
Kona Café (Disney’s Polynesian Resort)
’Ohana (Disney’s Polynesian Resort)
Roy’s (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road)

*Indian*
Aashirwad Indian Cuisine (I-Drive/Kirkman Road)
Passage to India (I-Drive near Wet ‘n’ Wild)

*Irish*
Fiddler’s Green (Winter Park)
Finnegan’s Bar & Grill (Universal Studios)
Raglan Road (Downtown Disney Pleasure Island)

*Italian*
Antonio’s (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road/Celebration)
Bergamo’s (I-Drive near Festival Bay)
Bice (Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando)
Brio Tuscan Grille (Mall at Millenia/Winter Park Village)
Buca di Beppo (Florida Mall)
Cala Bella (Rosen Shingle Creek)
Carrabba’s (I-Drive at Kirkman Road/US192 near Formosa Gardens/Florida Mall/Little Lake Bryan near Premium Outlets)
Christini’s (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road)
Il Mulino (WDW Swan)
Maggiano’s Little Italy (Pointe Orlando)
Mama Della’s Ristorante (Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando)
Mama Melrose’s Ristorante (Disney’s Hollywood Studios)
Olive Garden (multiple locations)
Portobello Yacht Club (Downtown Disney between Marketplace and Pleasure Island)
Primo (JW Marriott, Grande Lakes)
Romano’s Macaroni Grill (US192 between markers 10 & 11/Apopka-Vineland Road just north of junction with Palm Parkway/Orlando International Airport)
Timpano Chophouse (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road)
Tony’s Town Square (Magic Kingdom)
Tutto Italia (Epcot, World Showcase, Italy)

*Japanese/Sushi*
Amura (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road and Church Street Station)
Hanamizuki (I-Drive near the Mercado)
Kimono’s (WDW Swan)
Kobe Steakhouse (multiple locations)
Orchid Court Lounge & Sushi Bar (Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando)
Seito Sushi (Celebration)
Sora (Gaylord Palms)
Teppan Edo (Epcot, World Showcase, Japan)
Tokyo Dining (Epcot, World Showcase, Japan)

*Latin*
Citrus (Downtown Orlando)
Maya Grill (Disney’s Coronado Springs)
Samba Room (Restaurant Row, Sand Lake Road)

*Mediterranean*
Citricos (Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort)
Fresh Mediterranean Market (WDW Dolphin)
Spoodles (Disney’s BoardWalk)

*Mexican*
Adobe Gila’s (Pointe Orlando)
Salsa Taqueria & Tequila Bar (Florida Mall)
San Angel Inn (Epcot, World Showcase, Mexico)

*Oriental*
Ming Court (opposite Pointe Orlando on I-Drive]
Nine Dragons (Epcot, World Showcase, China)
PF Chang’s China Bistro (Mall at Millenia/ Winter Park Village)
Tchoup Chop (Royal Pacific Resort)
Yak & Yeti (Animal Kingdom)
Zen (Omni ChampionsGate)

*Spanish*
Columbia Restaurant (Celebration)


----------



## UKDEB

I hope you'll find this resource useful.  Please join in by:


Posting your own favourites which I'll add to the list
Pointing out any typos or broken links
Correcting, providing more accurate descriptions and adding locations


----------



## disneyholic family

this is OUTSTANDING!!!
thanks for posting this!!


----------



## UKDEB

Thank you, Beth.


----------



## JJSnow

Great list!  I have bookmarked it... as it will surely come in handy!

One new addition under sushi... SORA at Gaylord Palms.  I tried to add the link for you, but I am a new member and it won't let me!  

Oh, and they validate parking for diners...


----------



## comingtodisney

*THIS IS GREEEAT THANX*


----------



## UKDEB

JJSnow said:


> One new addition under sushi... SORA at Gaylord Palms.


Thanks for that, JJ - I'll add it to the list.  It's a new one one me since we last visited Gaylord Palms.  We really like the restaurants there, particularly Old Hickory, so I'll have to add it to the "to do" list.


----------



## glenbois

Restaurant review site:

http://www.boorah.com/restaurants/m/ORLANDO-metro/home.html


----------



## UKDEB

Thanks, Geoff.


----------



## Mad Mum

Wow Debbie - thanks for the list.

Going for our first time in April, so will print off and take with me.


----------



## Janine1983

Hi, this link is very useful, but when I click on them it just brings up the map?? Does it not take us to their site or menu?  Thanks, Janine xx


----------



## Janine1983

Sorry ignore that post by myself!!  Its the Disney ones which dont work & the Denny's one! xx


----------



## thestevied

Hi, anyone know when I can start booking dining reservations for a trip in September 2010? Also, how does it work with the Disney Dining Plan?  This will be the first time I've used it.  Do i only have to say I'm on the dining plan when I go to the restaurant to eat?


----------

